# Blu Studio 5.3?



## phoneman09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried or has bought a Blu Studio 5.3 if so share your thoughts about it, my brother is thinking about getting one. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2012)

*.*

Thread moved to Q&A due to it being a question. Would advise you to read forum rules and post in correct section.


----------



## imduvall (Jan 31, 2012)

phoneman09 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried or has bought a Blu Studio 5.3 if so share your thoughts about it, my brother is thinking about getting one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



I got it from Expansys 4 days ago, so far I love it, it plays HD video from YouTube, Crackle, hulu, CBS, CNN without any lag. The wifi works great, 3G is faster than average on SimpleMobile here in Auburn Hills, MI.  Games, able to play 'Dead Space' with no lag and graphics look as good as on HTC Sensation which surprised me. Opens apps fast with no lag, even with Avast anti-virus running in background. Runs Kingsoft office, and Google video chat over wifi, and 3G video chat from my friend in Kuwait just as smoothly as the HTC Sensation even with the 650MHz processor that the Expansys website offers.  The Android 2.3.5 OS is just 'OK', naturally would prefer Cyanogen Mod & rooting.  Only 2 little bones in my throat with this awesome tablet-phone: (1)Very annoying to now see the same BLU Studio 5.3 offered by Negri Electronics, at the same price with an 800MHz arm processor!, that just grinds a tek-addict's bones.  (2)... not able find screen protector & silicone case so to accommodate any butter-fingers I had to order a 'Galaxy Note' screen protector & silicone case to see if they can work.  
Bottom line:  If it weren't for seeing the same unit available with that 800MHz processor for the same freaking price, I would be ecstatic with this BLU Studio 5.3, it really is amazing for the price.


----------



## imduvall (Feb 1, 2012)

*BLU Studio 5.3 update & alert:  If your like me & can not resist buying this BLU Studio 5.3, read the specs on the processor being offered, Expansys seems only to have the 650MHz BLU Studio 5.3, my experience suggest avoid the 650MHz processor.* I am going to call Expansys to see if can return or exchange for stronger processor, if the 800MHz is not powerful enough I will just give up & save for the Galaxy Note. 650MHz just not powerful enough for most Android apps. look for other outlets that do seem to offer the 800MHz processor, (Negri electronics says they do indeed have the 800MHz processor on the BLU Studio 5.3 they are selling, I called them to confirm.) Initially I was in love with the screen size (because I have eye problems), was amazed by the HD video play etc.  Now after another night of use, the phone is lagging, freezing and behaving as expected for any 650MHz processor. Starting to regret this purchase, have to keep disabling & force stopping background apps, after the HTC Sensation & EVO this phone's weak performance is annoying, even at this cheap price point.  Comparison cam shots from my porch from the BLU Studio, HTC EVO, & HTC Sensation, all taken same time with out tripod shoe the camera performance not as crisp. It does play 'Dead Space' but appears not be able to handle real full blown dual core games, can't handle even bug village (maybe due to the background ads & spam/bloat ware), OK for basic Tetris, but can't handle too much cgi & movement clogs up the system fast.  (full disclosure, I am an ever humble, *grateful* nerd, am not a programmer, just an avid tinker'er, cancer survivor, retired, lamer tek-addict who loves flashing XDA ROM's, beta & alpha test, have unbricked & flashed my Adam, ASUS Transformer, Kindle Fire,  flashed my HTC EVO to CyanogenMod-7 & Sensation to Revolution have  donates & supports the real Masters on XDA.  M.A., L.P.C. Vocational Analyst, with Anthropology B.A.  check my photo comparisons


----------



## imduvall (Feb 1, 2012)

*BLU Studio 5.3 wallpapers*

Here are a few of the BLU Studio wallpapers...


----------



## fogozito (Feb 5, 2012)

i just ordered one


----------



## phoneman09 (Feb 5, 2012)

Share details once you get it! 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## samevo8 (Feb 8, 2012)

imduvall said:


> *BLU Studio 5.3 update & alert:   (Negri electronics says they do indeed have the 800MHz processor on the BLU Studio 5.3 they are selling, I called them to confirm.)*

Click to collapse


*

I checked Negri's website and the Blu Studio 5.3 is currently advertised as having a 650MHz processor.  Is this just a mislabling or are there truly 650MHz and 800MHz versions floating around?  What's the make and model of the two processors (assuming there are two versions)? 

I also see differences in the UMTS (3G) frequencies advertised.  Expansys says 850MHz/2100MHz, which would give one frequency band on AT&T, one on T-Mobile.  Engaget states 850MHz/1900MHz/2100MHz, which is both UMTS bands on AT&T and one on T-Mobile.  Are there two versions of UMTS as well?

Also, has anyone tried this phone on AT&T (which AT&T UMTS bands do you have)?  Is the phone detected as a smart phone, which would require smart phone data plans?

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

BTW, I spoke (online chat session) with Ted from Negi Electronics and was told that he was not aware of them ever selling a 800MHz version.*


----------



## samevo8 (Feb 9, 2012)

To further add to (my) confusion, I wrote to [email protected] and received the following response to my questions:

1. UMTS (3G) frequency - is is dual band 850MHz/2100MHz?  Or is it tri-band 850MHz/1900Mhz/2100MHz. 
RESPONSE: it is 3G dual band 850Mhz/2100Mhz
2. Camera resolution - please confirm 5.0MP 
RESPONSE:yes, it is 5.0MP
3. Processor - what is the model number of the processor?  Is it 650MHz or is it 800MHz? 
RESPONSE: it is 800Mhz

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

Confusing because earlier today Negi Electronics told me that it's UMTS tri band (850/1900/2100) but 650MHz.


----------



## fogozito (Feb 9, 2012)

My blu just arrive and the first question is  worth the 260 usd and my answer is yes.

i have been playing with the phone for about 2 hours and it has dropped only 10% battery.

i used to own a dell strek and i dichted my xperia arc for this phone. im not gonna lie u u wont break any speed record quadrant gives me 790 points.

the build quality feels like the htc inspire and i does not feel like a cheap phone.

the display quality is okay the touch screen does a nice job.

if u plan to play 3d games forget this phone because is terrible.

im not a player, i check tons of email,  i use remote desktop apps, check facebook and some ebooks and this phone gets the job done i have been doing that for 2 hours.

the data speed seems slow. telcel utms 850

remember the price is 260 usd is a real steal u cant compare it to a 800 usd phone.

the OS is just android aosp with no mods just vanilla. we can increase the phone performance with a custom rom.

the speed feels like the xperia x10.

the cameras are really terrible both. the first gen iphone camera is much better

the vibrator is kinds meh.

the speaker is loud

the flash is lame

i wrote all this and the battery didnt drop a single %. full brightness. stayed at 52% and wanna drain the battery to fully charge the phone and i cant LOL. and didnt get hot

my final words:
this is a poormans galaxy note, it doest the same but 3 times slower but it only costs ¼. they should made a 290 usd phone with better specs but the blue studio 5.3 its ok. 

what NEW phone can u buy for 260 usd? with 2 sims ,5.3 inches,unloked, 2 cameras , everyone and theirs mothers have an iphone or blackberry this phone makes u unique.



Sent from my BLU using XDA App


----------



## fogozito (Feb 9, 2012)

i just root it with superoneclick root using the option altenate ADB driver, ill work in a custom build.prop and setcpu to try to increase the perdormance and adjust the DPI.


----------



## fogozito (Feb 9, 2012)

i did some tweaks

installed the memory supercharge script, 3g charger and general kernel tweaks.

and the phone feels really really smoth multitasking however quadrant gives me the same score.

i changef DPI to 200 and i like the bigger screen

Sent from my BLU using XDA App


----------



## fogozito (Feb 9, 2012)

# cat /proc/mtd
cat /proc/mtd
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 00040000 00020000 "preloader"
mtd1: 000c0000 00020000 "dsp_bl"
mtd2: 00300000 00020000 "nvram"
mtd3: 00020000 00020000 "seccnfg"
mtd4: 00060000 00020000 "uboot"
mtd5: 00600000 00020000 "boot"
mtd6: 00600000 00020000 "recovery"
mtd7: 00120000 00020000 "secstatic"
mtd8: 00060000 00020000 "misc"
mtd9: 00300000 00020000 "logo"
mtd10: 000a0000 00020000 "expdb"
mtd11: 0dc00000 00020000 "system"
mtd12: 03c00000 00020000 "cache"
mtd13: 0c820000 00020000 "userdata"

ill try to dump the system, boot and recovery partitions =)


----------



## xHighAlert (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely have my eyes on the Studio 5.3

I'm looking into giving up on Metro PCS and harassing TMOBO for a 100 minute unlimited sms/data SIM card for the 4G Monthly plans.

I noticed you guys say it'll work with TMobile but don't they require 1700 and 2100 both? Pretty sure it'll only get EDGE with TMobile.

All in all this device is putting a hold on my SGS4G purchase I had planned on tomorrow. Will wait and see how devving goes; getting tired of my Kyocera Torino :|


----------



## juzz86 (Feb 11, 2012)

xHighAlert said:


> Absolutely have my eyes on the Studio 5.3
> 
> I'm looking into giving up on Metro PCS and harassing TMOBO for a 100 minute unlimited sms/data SIM card for the 4G Monthly plans.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct. EDGE-only on T-Mobile unless both 1700 and 2100 are there. 2100 alone won't cut the mustard  Which means no T-Moblie 3G on this device.


----------



## xHighAlert (Feb 11, 2012)

juzz86 said:


> Correct. EDGE-only on T-Mobile unless both 1700 and 2100 are there. 2100 alone won't cut the mustard  Which means no T-Moblie 3G on this device.

Click to collapse



ALL OF MY HATE.
There needs to be a better 1900MHz provider other than ATT, that offers competitive pricing.

Trying to stay below 40/month w/ at least 3g speeds.
SMS = Yes.
Voice = I use probably 60 minutes a month.
Data = Well.. Come on now.


----------



## juzz86 (Feb 11, 2012)

xHighAlert said:


> ALL OF MY HATE.
> There needs to be a better 1900MHz provider other than ATT, that offers competitive pricing.
> 
> Trying to stay below 40/month w/ at least 3g speeds.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha. I love 'ALL OF MY HATE'. 1900 is a pretty uncommon band actually, I think there needs to be more 850


----------



## imduvall (Feb 11, 2012)

Love that you have tweaked the Studio, I like it too, even though I was told by Negri chat that they had the 800MHz when I ordered it, & now they deny deny, sad, and leaves a bad taste even if the Studio is a good buy at $260.  Next time I will check XDA forums 1st & wait for the real deal.


----------



## Maxvert (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello guys,

I need some information. Do you know if it works on 3g in Italy?

Thanks!


----------



## seneca66 (Feb 17, 2012)

My Studio 5.3 is arrived yesterday.
I have 3 as sim 1 and wind as sim2 , 3g works on sim1.


----------



## phoneman09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried or has bought a Blu Studio 5.3 if so share your thoughts about it, my brother is thinking about getting one. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## shigonot (Feb 20, 2012)

*Detailed BLU Studio Rooting process*



fogozito said:


> i just root it with superoneclick root using the option altenate ADB driver, ill work in a custom build.prop and setcpu to try to increase the perdormance and adjust the DPI.

Click to collapse



Hi,
I just bought one at Expansys...
Can you please give all details of rooting process?


----------



## fabioaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Root:
http://www.techbrasil.net/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=127131


----------



## shigonot (Feb 20, 2012)

*Rooting blu studio*

Thank you very much for your fast response but the link you put is in Portuguese and requires to be a user in that site.
Can you translate the process?
I only need the specifics for the Blu Studio (like how do you get it to USB debug mode) and not the entire process.


----------



## dragon2knight (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had this phablet for awhile now,and have kept it stock(no mods except for Launcher Pro Plus).I like the performance,and can confirm it's only 650mhz...but it isnt a SLOW 650,its actually pretty snappy with little or no lag.Has a decent PowerVR 531 GPU that helps a lot here.Can it play the latest games that require dual cores for playback...of course not,lol. Its last years tech,but at a real nice price,and a really nice 5.3" screen,the only other phone to have one on the market besides the Note. I've done a video on it on youtube if you want to see it in action. I will probably try to root it sometime in the future(its my main phone and fear bricking it),but for now its a decent phone for the money,and thats all you can really ask for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dILFD12vnik&list=UUPCx7CMZ9xEbja3T3uCsr2w&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## fabioaz (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone know which output is the one that has on its side?


----------



## dragon2knight (Feb 22, 2012)

fabioaz said:


> Anyone know which output is the one that has on its side?

Click to collapse



I would love to know as well, I've never seen one on a phone before.I'll inquire to BLU about it,maybe they know.


----------



## GeekLee (Feb 22, 2012)

*Correct..*



dragon2knight said:


> I've had this phablet for awhile now,and have kept it stock(no mods except for Launcher Pro Plus).I like the performance,and can confirm it's only 650mhz...but it isnt a SLOW 650,its actually pretty snappy with little or no lag.Has a decent PowerVR 531 GPU that helps a lot here.Can it play the latest games that require dual cores for playback...of course not,lol. Its last years tech,but at a real nice price,and a really nice 5.3" screen,the only other phone to have one on the market besides the Note. I've done a video on it on youtube if you want to see it in action. I will probably try to root it sometime in the future(its my main phone and fear bricking it),but for now its a decent phone for the money,and thats all you can really ask for.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dILFD12vnik&list=UUPCx7CMZ9xEbja3T3uCsr2w&index=1&feature=plcp

Click to collapse



Well said dragon2knight, you guys I have had this phone for about 2 weeks now and everything that dragon2knight has stated is true..I'm not a heavy gamer or anything just play my selective ones. I'm just a Youtube, Facebook, Email kind of guy...oh yeah "IS THAT A PHONE!!!" talk (i love it) I checked out his review from YouTube and gave it a try.... I put my dell streak to rest and bought this phone(plus the screen kept cracking lol) If your thinking about this phone check out his YouTube review. His Review convince me to purchase it. Thanks Dragon2knight....


----------



## dragon2knight (Feb 22, 2012)

GeekLee said:


> Well said dragon2knight, you guys I have had this phone for about 2 weeks now and everything that dragon2knight has stated is true..I'm not a heavy gamer or anything just play my selective ones. I'm just a Youtube, Facebook, Email kind of guy...oh yeah "IS THAT A PHONE!!!" talk (i love it) I checked out his review from YouTube and gave it a try.... I put my dell streak to rest and bought this phone(plus the screen kept cracking lol) If your thinking about this phone check out his YouTube review. His Review convince me to purchase it. Thanks Dragon2knight....

Click to collapse



Thanks,GeekLee,glad I could help  And before anyone assumes,NO I do not work for BLU,I just took a chance on this after my Vibrant crapped out on me,and am very glad I did


----------



## Solacetech (Feb 25, 2012)

fabioaz said:


> Anyone know which output is the one that has on its side?

Click to collapse



It's a dock connection of some sort. I connected my dock to hdmi cord(for my Gtablet) to it but that only froze it.


----------



## dragon2knight (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm still waiting on an answer from BLU. I thought dock port as well,but I guess we'll never know for sure until we here it from the horses mouth so to speak.


----------



## blackspawn2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Still not clear if Skype video call is working with both cameras 

@dragon2knight
Can you please make a video showing how it works wit Skype and how it works  Flash player.

Thanks!


----------



## dragon2knight (Feb 27, 2012)

blackspawn2 said:


> Still not clear if Skype video call is working with both cameras
> 
> @dragon2knight
> Can you please make a video showing how it works wit Skype and how it works  Flash player.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry,I do one video per device unless theres a major update firmware wise. If you want reliable video chat,use the built in Yahoo Messenger,it prompts a download from the marketplace for the video attachment. I find it works much more reliably than Skype on this phone. Either way,it isnt the smoothest experience, basic non video chat works a bit better IMHO. 
Flash playback works just fine. It works on all the news sites I go to like New York Times and BBC. HTML5 is still better,but then you already should know that


----------



## blackspawn2 (Feb 27, 2012)

dragon2knight said:


> ...I find it works much more reliably than Skype on this phone. Either way,it isnt the smoothest experience, basic non video chat works a bit better IMHO.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer but I still don't understand weather video call:

1) doesn't work
2) it works even if not smooth

A clear answer is higly appreciated.


----------



## dragon2knight (Feb 27, 2012)

blackspawn2 said:


> Thanks for the answer but I still don't understand weather video call:
> 
> 1) doesn't work
> 2) it works even if not smooth
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry,this is as clear as I can make it:
Video chat works,just not too smoothly.It works better with Yahoo than Skype. If the choppiness bothers you,just use the non video chatting feature.


----------



## Andrey.Ka (Mar 5, 2012)

fogozito said:


> # cat /proc/mtd
> cat /proc/mtd
> dev:    size   erasesize  name
> mtd0: 00040000 00020000 "preloader"
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. Have you done it?

Maybe anybody else dumped it?
Have an issue with this phone.
After rooting and changing font size phone didn't boot. Found simvalley spx-5 dump, flash it. Now phone boots, but touchscreen doesn't work. There is a suggestion, that dump from blu studio will help me. If anybody have a dump - give it please. 

Thanks.


----------



## raj4994 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Case*

Does anyone know where I can get a case that will fit this Blu studio 5.3?
Or a extra battery
Rob


----------



## dragon2knight (Mar 7, 2012)

raj4994 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a case that will fit this Blu studio 5.3?
> Or a extra battery
> Rob

Click to collapse



So far I havent been able to find a case,and doubt I will due to its size. I take some comfort in the fact that it at least has a rubberized back cover and that I can custom cut a screen protector easily enough(I cut out a square to cover just the actual viewable screen area,its tons easier than trying to custom cut one for the entire front face). You may have to make due with that, sorry.
As for the battery,try contacting BLU and asking for a new one or try Expansys to see if they carry them.


----------



## GeekLee (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought a case but its for a galaxy note. Went to the att store and the sizes are similar. Its a case with a belt clip....Just what I was looking for.

Sent from my BLU using XDA


----------



## dragon2knight (Mar 7, 2012)

GeekLee said:


> I bought a case but its for a galaxy note. Went to the att store and the sizes are similar. Its a case with a belt clip....Just what I was looking for.
> 
> Sent from my BLU using XDA

Click to collapse



The sizes may be similar,but thats where it ends...the camera would get covered up as well as the mic, among other parts. Definitely not a good choice. I wonder how you got it to work for you......


----------



## GeekLee (Mar 7, 2012)

dragon2knight said:


> The sizes may be similar,but thats where it ends...the camera would get covered up as well as the mic, among other parts. Definitely not a good choice. I wonder how you got it to work for you......

Click to collapse



Hey dragon2knight its not a custom case strickly for the note its just a simple case with no camera holes or anything 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-leather-case-belt-clip-Samsung-Galaxy-Note-GT-N7000-i9220-/230745806898

Sent from my BLU using XDA


----------



## phoneman09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried or has bought a Blu Studio 5.3 if so share your thoughts about it, my brother is thinking about getting one. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## dragon2knight (Mar 7, 2012)

GeekLee said:


> Hey dragon2knight its not a custom case strickly for the note its just a simple case with no camera holes or anything
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-leather-case-belt-clip-Samsung-Galaxy-Note-GT-N7000-i9220-/230745806898
> 
> Sent from my BLU using XDA

Click to collapse



Ah,its a HOLSTER,not an actual case(theres a big difference).A case would custom fit on the phone itself,offering some protection when you are using it,a holster holds the phone when you arent using it...but thats still a great find,been looking for a cheep one  Thanks!


----------



## nmhusa (Mar 9, 2012)

*Blu Studio 5.3 Rooted with oneclick (see link)*



shigonot said:


> Thank you very much for your fast response but the link you put is in Portuguese and requires to be a user in that site.
> Can you translate the process?
> I only need the specifics for the Blu Studio (like how do you get it to USB debug mode) and not the entire process.

Click to collapse




http://www.mediafire.com/?kl7yk9poo1o9sdi

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




fogozito said:


> i just root it with superoneclick root using the option altenate ADB driver, ill work in a custom build.prop and setcpu to try to increase the perdormance and adjust the DPI.

Click to collapse



I used superoneclick to root the Blu Studio 5.3 but cannot get CPU scaling to work with SetCPU or any other CPU scaling program for that matter. Any suggestion ? Is the CPU or chipset incompatible or can it be that the CPU does not scale frequencies at all ? Superoneclick is linked from mediafire from the portugese site posted on page 3 of this thread. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?kl7yk9poo1o9sdi


----------



## warboat (Mar 13, 2012)

*got Blu Studio 5.3*

I bought one of these on ebay for $150.
As owner of 3xDell Streak mini 5, all my comments are relative to the Streak (with CM7 in my case).
Physically, it looks well put together. It is almost the same size as the streak. It is slightly shorter, slightly wider, and slightly thicker than the Streak, by about 2mm or so in each case. It feels slightly lighter but the weight difference is hardly noticeable.
The screen is decent although the pixels look a little more grainy than the Streak even tho it is only about 5mm larger in actual LCD screensize than the Streak.
The dual sim feature is fantastic and you won't get this on any mainstream brands as they would need to register TWO IMEI and pay double royalties to M$ for it as it is treated as 2 phones. Like all dual sim phones, this thing has 2 IMEI numbers, one for each SIM. Everything you do like SMS and calls is tagged with SIM1 or SIM2 when you are using 2 SIMs. Only 1 of the SIM slots can work with 3G, the other SIM slot is 2G only which is fine for phone functions.
Anything that doesn't require goobs of speed works fine.
It uses GO launcher which runs nice and snappy on it. However, they used a DPI setting for smaller 800x480 screens that makes all text and icons way too big. Seems like a waste of a large screen if you just blow everything up so large. Some may like it this way, but I prefer the DPI setting in the case of the Dell Streak which makes much better use of the 5" screen.
The scrolling is decent, zooming is decent.
The battery life is way better compared to the Streak. The battery in this thing is a huge 2500mah. I haven't tested the battery properly but I messed around with it for day and a half without charging it and it still has more than 30% left in it. Streak would be lucky to last half that long.
The latest version of Skype in the market does not work on the Studio. It says it's not compatible after it downloads and tries to install. When I click on continue anyway, it finishes install, but when I run it it bombs out after logging in. I sideloaded an older version of Skype and it worked although that version doesn't do video, only audio.
Everything else seems to work on it fine.
The 256mb internal storage is a bit limiting as you will use that up quickly with a handful of apps. The Streak has 2gb of internal storage for programs and it's actually a 2nd SD card that CAN (though not easily as it needs to be opened up or casing cut) be replaced with larger one. Moving apps to SD helps a bit but it is still a bit limiting.
I side loaded iGO GPS on it and it works although a bit laggy.
The speaker on this thing is LOUD! Loud to the point of clipping sound in some instances.
Turning down the volume is needed most times. At full volume it is one of the loudest phones I have ever heard! Not awesome quality LOUD, but just LOUD LOUD.
It has a 3.5mm headset socket that works well with the supplied headset, however, and this is probably my biggest physical concern with the Studio 5.3, the headset socket is RECESSED by about 2-3mm such that I can't plug in most 3.5mm earphones/headsets as the 3.5mm plug fouls on the case around the recessed socket. It is annoying because the supplied headset is rubbish and I want to use my Dell Streak headset and other IEMs. I could make an extension cable and plug in whatever, but I shouldn't need to do this.
The vibration motor in this thing is weak. I can JUST feel the haptic feedback when pressing the home buttons etc. With the phone in silent, I don't think I would notice a call coming thru in my pocket with this weak vibration.
The camera quality is not very good. I set the focus to infinity for landscape shots and the foreground 20m or so still looks way more focused than the objects in the distant. It is not good for scenic shots. OK for close shots within 15m or so. In macro mode, it works best at around 20cm. Any closer gets out of focus the closer you get. Using the LED flash produced noticeable horizontal banding , so I wouldn't be taking flash shots with this unless absolutely needed. The colours look washed out compared even to the Streak which doesn't have a great camera. It won't produce pictures you could be proud of but it does take hires pictures that you can use if you don't have alternative cameras handy. Video capture is about as good as using a cheap webcam. I didn't bother to rate the front camera except to say that it does work.
In summary, very good battery, dual sim, and large screen are huge positives. The recessed 3.5mm socket is a huge downer for me. At $150 used (or around $250 new!), it is very good value despite the shortcomings. Although I can, and have, bought used Dell Streaks at this price, I still recommend it as a good value large screen phone, or Notepad - as I call this form factor. I still recommend the Streak over this especially now with the CM7 ROM working so sweet. There is not much else in terms of comparable alternatives at this price range.


----------



## dragon2knight (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice review,nice to see more folks getting this,it really is a bargain,and a steal at what you got yours for. Perfect it aint,but for the price paid you would be hard pressed to find better. The screen size alone is worth it. If you want a better launcher,try Launcher Pro,its much better than Go launcher on this phone,and the icon sets blow away Go as well. I also agree with the headphone input,but I found using a strait plug to work much better than an angled one. If you mess around with the camera settings for awhile,you can get a pretty decent photo out of it,just takes a little messing around with.I never used the Streak,too much money for my cheep ass,and I HATE used phones,just dont trust them(especially off of ebay,got burned too many times there)....but thats just me ;-) Anyway,glad you at least like the Studio,it has a few things other phones just dont have at this price point,and thats what makes it unique.


----------



## _artem_ (Mar 13, 2012)

if that helps... for those who are looking for an case or extra battery. since november there is in germany the same hardware, called Simvalley SPX-5, produced by PEARL (online shop) www . pearl . de / a-PX3459-4073.shtml

4000 MHz extra battery WITH protection backcover: www . pearl . de / a-PX3506-4072.shtml
case for it: www . pearl . de / a-PX3503-4072.shtml

if you didn't know the original is: UMEOX X-LAND (now called X-1): umeox . com / productshow.php?productID=109

in russia it's known by the name Texet TM-5200: www . cellphonesite . net / texet-tm-5200/ 
(has absolutely the same hardware and look, will get an android 4.0 update)

so UMEOX X-1 (X-LAND) = Simvalley SPX-5 UMTS = BLU 5.3 = Texet TM-5200

I have that german Simvalley SPX-5 since last december and its stock battery 2600 MHz powers my smartphone WITHOUT recharging for 5 full days, from time to time I connect it to make a backup or to copy some apk's and it recharges. since december I never connected it to charge it to 100%, battery is just amazing when you connect it to pc couple of time a week it's enough and you don't have to extra connect it to charge to 100%

ps. I can't post any outside links due to <= 8 posts. that's really STUPID


----------



## blackspawn2 (Mar 13, 2012)

warboat said:


> The latest version of Skype in the market does not work on the Studio. It says it's not compatible after it downloads and tries to install. When I click on continue anyway, it finishes install, but when I run it it bombs out after logging in. I sideloaded an older version of Skype and it worked although that version doesn't do video, only audio.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for this feedback.

Now I know two things:

1) Skype Video call DOESN'T WORK at all
2) dragon2knight didn't tell the truth in this regard (why? )


----------



## dragon2knight (Mar 13, 2012)

blackspawn2 said:


> Thank you very much for this feedback.
> 
> Now I know two things:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I honestly dont like being called a liar,dude. Skype video worked for me,just like sh*t.I've stated this a few times on other forums as well.I NEVER mentioned Skype video in my review,just that Skype worked(CHAT).I never use video in my chats,kills the battery and always looks nasty,no matter what phone I use.This isn't of course the end of Skype(video at least) not working for this phone,a new version coming out might just work....never say never with Android.
If anyone else needs a phone for video chat,look elsewhere or suffer with Yahoo messengers's video chat(it also works like crap...but at least it works).For everything else this phone does do well,Skype shouldn't be the deciding factor..but I guess everyone is different,and they expect perfection even on a cheep unlocked phone.....there is just no pleasing everyone I suppose


----------



## _artem_ (Mar 13, 2012)

dragon2knight said:


> I honestly dont like being called a liar,dude. Skype video worked for me,just like sh*t.I've stated this a few times on other forums as well.I NEVER mentioned Skype video in my review,just that Skype worked(CHAT).I never use video in my chats,kills the battery and always looks nasty,no matter what phone I use.This isn't of course the end of Skype(video at least) not working for this phone,a new version coming out might just work....never say never with Android.
> If anyone else needs a phone for video chat,look elsewhere or suffer with Yahoo messengers's video chat(it also works like crap...but at least it works).For everything else this phone does do well,Skype shouldn't be the deciding factor..but I guess everyone is different,and they expect perfection even on a cheep unlocked phone.....there is just no pleasing everyone I suppose

Click to collapse



skype video doesn't work, tried it on various versions, as soon as you activate  video in skype settings (or first time you launch it after install it asks you about video support, and if you enable it it  tries to login and skype  disappears, next time you launch it, it disappears without saying anything, the only way to fix it is to delete skype's data (not uninstalling) and launching it again, and NOT ENABLE video  support. calling works fine, video doesn't work at all)


----------



## nmhusa (Mar 13, 2012)

_artem_ said:


> if that helps... for those who are looking for an case or extra battery. since november there is in germany the same hardware, called Simvalley SPX-5, produced by PEARL (online shop) www . pearl . de / a-PX3459-4073.shtml
> 
> 4000 MHz extra battery WITH protection backcover: www . pearl . de / a-PX3506-4072.shtml
> case for it: www . pearl . de / a-PX3503-4072.shtml
> ...

Click to collapse



Shame the German and French site with the 4000 mAh batteries do not ship to the United States. Any other sources for that battery ?


----------



## Bjoern77 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi
Also here in Germany you can not get this battery. In moment you can order it
but they can not deliver :-(
I am waiting 5 weeks up to now
Bjoern


----------



## warboat (Mar 13, 2012)

_artem_ said:


> skype video doesn't work, tried it on various versions, as soon as you activate  video in skype settings (or first time you launch it after install it asks you about video support, and if you enable it it  tries to login and skype  disappears, next time you launch it, it disappears without saying anything, the only way to fix it is to delete skype's data (not uninstalling) and launching it again, and NOT ENABLE video  support. calling works fine, video doesn't work at all)

Click to collapse



Skype has had a lot of problems with video calls on various android phones. On Dell Streak, skype video calls was not working properly until a few months ago. I think it has a lot to do with video camera driver compliance.
It can be rectified if we could get a few brains behind it. What we need is a forum area dedicate to this model of SPX5/Blu Studio/Umeox/Texet phones, then we can discuss various issues like accessories and android development without having to hijack threads.
I'm not sure of the appropriate way to start a new forum area, but I'm more than happy to help out in any way. I think we really need it as this phone is worthwhile to discuss and develop.
If we can get a forum going for it, I will contribute by doing a complete hardware teardown of this phone and post up any hardware mods I see fit for it. First on my mind would be to rectify the fricken recessed 3.5mm headset socket!
oh yeh, we can begin by rating this thread with 5 stars to get a bit of attention!


----------



## Bjoern77 (Mar 14, 2012)

What we need is a forum area dedicate to this model of SPX5/Blu Studio/Umeox/Texet phones, then we can discuss various issues like accessories and android development without having to hijack threads.
I'm not sure of the appropriate way to start a new forum area, but I'm more than happy to help out in any way. I think we really need it as this phone is worthwhile to discuss and develop.
If we can get a forum going for it, I will contribute by doing a complete hardware teardown of this phone and post up any hardware mods I see fit for it. First on my mind would be to rectify the fricken recessed 3.5mm headset socket!
oh yeh, we can begin by rating this thread with 5 stars to get a bit of attention![/QUOTE]

Hi
Very good idea with own area.
How can we do it?
Bjoern


----------



## nmhusa (Mar 16, 2012)

*Blu Studio 5.3*

Would love to see a dedicated place for this phone. Rooting was easy. Surprisingly this phone runs better than any of my previous stock phones despite the lower specs. There is something to be said for an unadulterated Android OS. 

As far as video chatting goes, I was able to use Tango http://www.tango.me/ (free on Play store) and get pretty good video although the audio left something to be desired. I was using it on Wifi on my end btw. Still no luck with video chat with skype.


----------



## Bjoern77 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Disassemble this phone*

Hello
Does anybody disassembled this phone?
My loudness lower hardwarebutton is without function. I tried
to open it. I take away all screws i can see. But what do i have to do
then?
Any idea to open the housing?
Thanks
Bjoern


----------



## Hansoon (Mar 18, 2012)

dragon2knight said:


> I'm still waiting on an answer from BLU. I thought dock port as well,but I guess we'll never know for sure until we here it from the horses mouth so to speak.

Click to collapse



Hi there, 
in fact it´s the interface to a dockingstation, available at a german store
www . pearl . de
The phone is called  Simvalley SPX-5 there.
As mentioned in another thread (4000mAh akku) Pearl unfortunatelly does not ship outside EU.

btw:
A dedicated place for this phone would be fine.
I´m looking for a dump to get my google being displayed at the accounts again ;-)


----------



## fabioaz (Mar 21, 2012)

After update for play store, now 80% of program i see this menssage:
Your device isn't compatible with this item... ;(


----------



## rozza108 (Mar 22, 2012)

so bluproducts.com just listed now the blu studio 5.3 specs with the 800mhz , and i caled in expansys to verify and they said that that they will carry it by mid of next week!! can't wait


----------



## ctibor (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know about a place from where I could download User Manual for Studio 5.3? 

In the box there was a printed manual, but very bad quality, small letters and badlly covers the features of the device. Maybe there is a more detailed PDF format manual... I also speak Spanish, so, either English or Spanish would be nice...

And anoter question: is it possible to change the ringtone separately for SIM 1 and SIM 2 ? My previous DUAL-SIM Android phone (G-Smart) was capable of that feature but in Studio 5.3 I cannot find a way...

Thanks, Tibor


----------



## ringogelso (Apr 1, 2012)

Maxvert said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need some information. Do you know if it works on 3g in Italy?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



yes, I use the operator 3 is going very well.


----------



## menphis (Apr 2, 2012)

Friends any ROM for Blu Studio 5.3?


----------



## phoneman09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried or has bought a Blu Studio 5.3 if so share your thoughts about it, my brother is thinking about getting one. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Solacetech (Apr 3, 2012)

*Need help with soft bricked Blu studio 5.3*

After rooting my Blu Studio 5.3 I decided to use Rom manager to "fix" permissions. That was a mistake because now It's stuck in a powerloop. I saw something about a "simvalley spx-5 dump" in other threads but I don't how to get to the recovery mode on this. Does anyone know what buttons to hold while it's powering up? Thanks.

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




Andrey.Ka said:


> Hello. Have you done it?
> 
> Maybe anybody else dumped it?
> Have an issue with this phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a link for the dump? Also, what combination of buttons did you press to get to the recovery mode?


----------



## ringogelso (Apr 3, 2012)

Greetings to you all, I just bought this phone and I must say I very pleased by the time I left in the drawer on my trusty nexus s, I wanted to point out that in Italy the video works well with the application (downloadable from the market) QIK video (skype). sorry for my english, google translator 

ciao ciao


----------



## Reynaldoposchen (Apr 7, 2012)

Solacetech said:


> After rooting my Blu Studio 5.3 I decided to use Rom manager to "fix" permissions. That was a mistake because now It's stuck in a powerloop. I saw something about a "simvalley spx-5 dump" in other threads but I don't how to get to the recovery mode on this. Does anyone know what buttons to hold while it's powering up? Thanks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hi, to enter in Recovery mode just plug -in the USB in smartphone and after show in the screen the "battery charging" you press "+ Volume and Power button" for 5 seconds... the smartphone will starts in Recovery mode.

i was looking for a firmware to restarts my mobile because i deleted the android 2.3.5 gingerbread,  and as our friend says ,in Russia and China its a similar SPX-5 X3


----------



## Reynaldoposchen (Apr 7, 2012)

*Full Genuine Firmware Rom Blu Studio 5.3*

Have Somebody a Room or Firmware for Blu Studio 5.3 ? i need this to put in Sdcard  and be read in recovery mode to make it works.


----------



## justin8152000 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have had the phone for a bit over a week now. I had the Evo 3d on a CDMA network and now I have the family mobile plan with the BLU Studio. It really is very nice. It seems about as fast as my EVO 4G I had back in 2010. No complaints yet other then the voice to text does not do a good job like it has on other phones I have had. Other then that I am ready to flash some roms, I hope some come out soon.
I do have root access now but some of the overclocking apps on the play store dont work. Anyone know of one that works so I can get a bit more speed out of this thing?


----------



## Reynaldoposchen (Apr 9, 2012)

*recovery "Build.prop"*

last night , my brother get starts my smartphone!!! i showed him all ways to install with ADB and through this toll he get it !!!!!

i bought a new smartphone ( the same blu studio 5.3) and my brother installed via ADB the Clockworkmod and Rom Manager in the "good smartphone" and the menu pressed Recovery Mode ( +Volume with Power Button) and the recovery mode starts with new options to backup.

He did the Flashtool aplication way using the MT6573_Android_scatter_A7272P_V2 and the archive "592zn.com_recovery_SPX-5_MT6573" after use Flashtool the smartphone recognized and we did a backup of all for SDcard.

The Clockworkmod finally started and we entered in the "Backup / Restore" menu.
so, we insert the SDcard in the "bad smartphone" and do apply from Sdcard showing the recovery .
it worked!
But, now, the "Ex-bad smartphone" has the same IMEI from the "Good smartphone" and i am studying how to change this, but now its doesn't matter to much.

people, thanks for all ultill now


----------



## gotovamsee (Apr 14, 2012)

*Glad to see Blu D510 users strength growing in XDA*

Keeping all my hopes on XDA I have bought 2 of them even though D510 doesnt support 3G band 900/1800 for WCDMA frequency in Asia.

This mobile got impressive enough hardware to attract the developers around but was ignored due to its little brand name.

I am waiting for assured success in rooting this with CWM so that I can remove unwanted bloatware. 

Also any chances to enable 3G network with 900/1800 Mhz band in service mode like samsung???


----------



## kimon60 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello to everyone,
I recently bought the blu studio d510.But i wish i had not..
You see..everything is working fine and i knew what i was getting for 260$
I would be happy with it,but i have a major issue.
The phone often, 2 or 3 times a day,loses the signal.And in a full coverage area.
I leave it on the table,showing 4 bars in both sims cards,and after a couple hours,maybe less it loses the signal.No bars showing..
The worst thing is that sometimes it does shows 2 bars but when i try to use it,i cant call anyone because it like i am out of coverage area.
If i reboot the phone,everything works out well for some time.
I thing its a software problem.Anyone else had the same problem with me?
Also Reynaldo poschen can you send me the links to the custom recovery to make a full backup of the rom,in case i found in the internet an another rom to try?

Thanks everyone for reading,
waiting for your ideas..

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

I have found a kink that describes my problem.I cant post it because iam new user.

It seems that the reason for the loss of GSM signal is linked to an “improved” battery saving feature, part of the latest ROM. This feature causes the phone to push the processor below the minimum threshold required to keep the signal up, when in standby mode. This means that if the phone is in standby mode (with the screen off), you will be unable to receive calls or text messages. Signal strength does return when the phone is taken out of standby mode and the processor is back up to speed.

The issue goes away as soon as the device is flashed back to the Android 4.0.3 factory mode, but appears again on subsequent attempts at the upgrade. Some developers have been able to come up with workarounds to solve this problem, but is an option only available  for rooted devices and is not recommended for users that are not familiar with the process. 

Thats probaly my problem....anyone knows how to get around this?


----------



## chrismotto (Apr 19, 2012)

Can some one please advise if this is a one off situation. Im planning to purchase this phone.


----------



## puppeto (Apr 22, 2012)

chrismotto said:


> Can some one please advise if this is a one off situation. Im planning to purchase this phone.

Click to collapse



I have one of these myself and it sounds like a one off situation to me.  I have yet to have any problems that I didn't create myself.

One word of advice.  Don't go rooting this phone and start deleting "useless" bloatware.  The very first thing I deleted was Go Launcher EX only to find out that was the ONLY launcher installed on the phone (it is installed as a system app).  

When I rebooted I was greeted with the nasty surprise that I had no launcher at all in which to do anything on my phone.  I luckily was able to ADB in and sideload launcher2.apk to get me back on my feet until I could install adw launcher.

I'm also trying to get a copy of original firmware for this phone.  If anyone can rip an update.zip it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm looking to start cooking up some ROMs for this soon if I can get ahold of the original firmware.  I have already e-mailed [email protected] and am waiting to hear something back on possibly getting a copy from them.  Will update if I'm successful.


----------



## warboat (Apr 23, 2012)

*Blu Studio 5.3 dock port*

Just thought I would link this thread on reverse engineering the dock port on Blu Studio 5.3
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1613710


----------



## WaveyKat (Apr 30, 2012)

had my blu 5.3 for about 3 weeks and its the best cheap phone i ever purchase it works great to m.  just my $.02


----------



## chrismotto (May 2, 2012)

Can someone please advise how to install flash.


----------



## chrismotto (May 6, 2012)

*Driver*

My issue is two fold.
1. Can someone provide the link\file to the driver "spx-5_3g" for this phone.
2. Has anyone successfully installed flash. How is this done?
Thanks.


----------



## Paulo Torres (May 8, 2012)

chrismotto said:


> My issue is two fold.
> 1. Can someone provide the link\file to the driver "spx-5_3g" for this phone.
> 2. Has anyone successfully installed flash. How is this done?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



1. Just use SuperOneClick v2.3.3, it will install this drive and root.

2. Can't help you, sorry =/


----------



## kimon60 (May 24, 2012)

I have a friend,who accidendly broke the inner screen of the blu studio 5.3
Does anyone have any idea,where to buy a replacement screen,so we can fix it?
We can either send it,or just buy the screen and fix it here in Greece.
Please help,he has the phone only for 3 weeks.Its a pity..
Thank you all..


----------



## som3aa (May 26, 2012)

Guys i need to ask some questions before i buy the phone

-Does it support the 3g band 2100 which is used in almost every country in the world except a few which uses the bands 850/1900(usa included) ?
-just to make sure , the 3g works in europe?
-Does viber and other voip programs work ( voice only)
-can you update the pre-installed skype?
-has anyone tried to install flash? did it work?
-has anyone tried the 800mhz processor?
-does it come with a us warranty (has anyone tried to use the warranty)?
-is the screen scratch resistant?

Thank you very much and sorry for asking all these questions =D


----------



## myphoneuser (May 30, 2012)

Could someone please upload a sample of a video taken by this phone?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## puppeto (Jun 16, 2012)

som3aa said:


> Guys i need to ask some questions before i buy the phone
> 
> -Does it support the 3g band 2100 which is used in almost every country in the world except a few which uses the bands 850/1900(usa included) ?
> -just to make sure , the 3g works in europe?
> ...

Click to collapse



To answer some of your questions:

-As far as I know it does not support the 2100 band.  This is why this phone will not get 3G on T-mobile, only on ATT in the states.
-3G probably wouldn't work in Europe.  You may want to look at the Pearl SPX_5 3G which is sold on that side of the pond and probably supports those bands.  This is basically the exact same phone sold here.  Go to pearl.de for more info on that.
-Voip seems to work just fine on every program I tested it on.  On both 3G and Wifi.
-Haven't tried to update Skype.  I don't use it.  I heard it is very buggy either way on this phone.
-I have had limited success with Flash.  I even had to sideload it and then I wasn't very impressed by the performance.
-I do have the 800mhz processor.  It is very snappy for almost everything except 3D games.  And even some of those are playable depending on graphical detail.
-Blew my warranty the day I got it out of the box and started trying different ROMs on it.
-I've yet to scratch the screen yet and I just carry it in my pocket with my keys , coins, etc. I  take care not to scratch it, but I haven't gotten a scratch yet.  Feels like the screen might be like gorilla glass in composition.  It didn't even break when I dropped it face first on concrete from about 4ft high one day.


----------



## AlanWM5 (Jun 25, 2012)

Does this device really have MHL?  I hooked up my Samsung MHL connector and got nothing out the HDMI.


----------



## phoneman09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried or has bought a Blu Studio 5.3 if so share your thoughts about it, my brother is thinking about getting one. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Reynaldoposchen (Jul 24, 2012)

*Display and cas for white Blu studio*

hi,

the glass broke when the smartphone fell to the ground and i dont find it to sell in any place,

i have a white blu studio ( simvalley spx-5 in asia)

someone knows where i find it?


----------



## phoneman09 (Jul 24, 2012)

Reynaldoposchen said:


> hi,
> 
> the glass broke when the smartphone fell to the ground and i dont find it to sell in any place,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would try negrielectronics.com or Expansys.com I believe they both have worldwide shipping. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cheese25277 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Blu Studio  Camera*

Hey all,
My white Blu Studio 5.3 800 Mhz just arrived 2 days ago and I have a question about the camera: is it a glitch in this particular phone that it takes 10 seconds to take the picture, or is it like that in every one? If so, can I make it quicker?

Thanks, Max


----------



## oscar786 (Aug 4, 2012)

No ..Mine works just fine...I love my Blu Studio, I have international Galaxy Note too..But its fun playing with this, easy to handle, but its not up to pars....but for this price tag...its great with two sims, unlocked...





cheese25277 said:


> Hey all,
> My white Blu Studio 5.3 800 Mhz just arrived 2 days ago and I have a question about the camera: is it a glitch in this particular phone that it takes 10 seconds to take the picture, or is it like that in every one? If so, can I make it quicker?
> 
> Thanks, Max

Click to collapse


----------



## Ing.MiguelSR (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

As you can see I'm new at the forum, but I have a Motorola Atrix 4G, Rooted, Unlocked BOOTLOADER, and with the NOTTACHTRIX ROM Installed with the Darks Side Kernel....

I also recently bought a Blu Studio D510, and I have an issue with play music...
I tried with several music players, and I'm still not success...

All the type of files that I tried are .mp3 and .wma

Do you know were I need to put the files in order to used the music player?

Thank You...


----------



## iflip (Sep 18, 2012)

Is there any ongoing development for this device in the works for an android 4.0+ port? If so id totally buy one of these.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctibor (Sep 18, 2012)

iflip said:


> Is there any ongoing development for this device in the works for an android 4.0+ port? If so id totally buy one of these.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To do it, first we should have an original firmware. But since the launching of the phone there isn't any, nor factory, neither dumped...

Tibor


----------



## kusnirik (Sep 18, 2012)

i can't find Blu studio on google play


----------



## phoneman09 (Sep 18, 2012)

kusnirik said:


> i can't find Blu studio on google play

Click to collapse



You won't find it on Google Play. Expansys has it though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## juzdownit (Sep 21, 2012)

*anyone updated blu studio to jelly bean*

hey

just wondering if anyone has updated their OS to jelly bean

i read a few months ago a russian website was releasing the jelly bean update in july/ausgust

anyone updated it yet?

many thanks


----------



## ronclone (Sep 25, 2012)

Im seriously tempted by this phone, i kind of need a dual sim smartphone, and have a couple of questions... 

From most important to less to me:

1) Does it works with the 900 or 1900 3g band?... there's a version (510a) in amazon who claims it works with 1900Mhz
2) How does it handle regular apps like Flipboard, Pocket (read it later), Autocad WS, the office apps, whatsapp?
3) Im not a heavy gamer but does someone knows what GPU it has? if a powerVX, can chainfire 3d be installed?

If someone could please respond i will be grateful. This thing would be the perfect balance of price-value if someone could put jelly bean on to it (i know it probably won't happen), it's still pretty good for the price though.. I just cant believe that a 650Mhz prossesor can be as smooth as i saw in youtube... and as some said in the thread it can be overclocked to 800Mhz.


----------



## chrismotto (Sep 27, 2012)

*Rom please*

Can someone please provide the ROM without the bloated softwares(facebook, twitter etc.). Just the barebone os. Reason for this is I can then install apps I want and move them to memory card. More memory available.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Found this link which seems to be the ROM. Can someone verify: http://www.pearl.de/support/product.jsp?pdid=PX3459&catid=4073&nodocs=1


----------



## virustwin (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bump*

I want to second that notion for a custom rom for this phone. Ive found a few sites floating around the web claiming that they have android 4 for this device and i have been wrestling with the prospect of installing a rom form one of the other devices that shares the chipset that this phone has.  I know yhou can delete the bloatware with it rooted (SOC) and using root uninstaller, but im dying to see ics on this device. can any developers take a look at this?


----------



## chrismotto (Oct 4, 2012)

virustwin said:


> I want to second that notion for a custom rom for this phone. Ive found a few sites floating around the web claiming that they have android 4 for this device and i have been wrestling with the prospect of installing a rom form one of the other devices that shares the chipset that this phone has.  I know yhou can delete the bloatware with it rooted (SOC) and using root uninstaller, but im dying to see ics on this device. can any developers take a look at this?

Click to collapse



virustwin I've seen posts where ppl root their phone then deleted facebook and the phone stopped working. I don't think its as straight forward as that. I could be wrong, I've never tried it.


----------



## virustwin (Oct 5, 2012)

chrismotto said:


> virustwin I've seen posts where ppl root their phone then deleted facebook and the phone stopped working. I don't think its as straight forward as that. I could be wrong, I've never tried it.

Click to collapse



Chrismotto.  Tbh, i've actually uninstalled all of the bloatware except youtube (cuz i use it) and not had any problems.  I did, however notice that (based on someone's advice) if i uninstalled the apps and then re-downloaded them from the appstore, they were supposed to be able to be sent to the sdcard (which it did) but once you update them they remain in phone memory.  Im not saying to go ahead and uninstall them but i can say that i had no problems uninstalling them myself.  on the other hand i am now veeery desperate for a stock rom since mine refuses to boot after doing a nandroid backup (which cant be restored).  if you happen onto one pls pass it on 

---------- Post added 5th October 2012 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 4th October 2012 at 11:13 PM ----------

OK so i had no other option (given the lack of the stock rom for the studio 5.3) and i trolled through some russian websites and eventually found a rom for a similar device (same hardware) called the texet 5200.  its a gb rom and initially its in russian but a language change here, and a launcher change there and everything seems to be working now.  also, the rom is scheduled to be officially updated to ics by the manufacturer so here' to hoping  :good::good:   

If you would like to get the rom pm me and i will give u the link :laugh:


----------



## seneca66 (Oct 8, 2012)

The texet 5200 seem the same phone of blu studio 5.3.

Have you installed ROM + update or update only ?


----------



## syschka (Oct 11, 2012)

*looking to root and get jelly bean on this phone*



seneca66 said:


> The texet 5200 seem the same phone of blu studio 5.3.
> 
> Have you installed ROM + update or update only ?

Click to collapse



I am also looking to install a rom on this phone. any ueful links/answers would be useful. 
This is quite an impressive phone for the price!!!


----------



## Israeleet (Oct 11, 2012)

DON'T.

Buy the Hero 9300+ and be happy.


----------



## chrismotto (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks virustwin for all the info.  If I understand you clearly. You uninstalled the bloatware and as a result the phone was unable to boot?


----------



## seneca66 (Nov 12, 2012)

Texet has released the TM-5204 with MT6575 processor, but the rest of the hardware seems similar to the TM-5200/Blue Studio 5.3. I wonder if you can use the firmware to bring our device to Android 4.


----------



## phoneman09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried or has bought a Blu Studio 5.3 if so share your thoughts about it, my brother is thinking about getting one. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## leo789 (Nov 25, 2012)

*blu studio stock rom?*

hey , i have a blu studio 5.3 , and now it wont boot up, its stuck at the startup screen. can anyone help ?


----------



## cheese25277 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Screenshot?*

Anyone know how to screenshot on it? Without rooting?


----------



## juzdownit (Nov 27, 2012)

*i'm done wee dizz*

i'm going to sell this and get sommat else

in early Jan or maybe late Dec ... all the new copied quad cores from china is coming ooot  


so me is going get one them for about $250


all win DUAL SIM ... i honestly cant see anyone SANE buying  a phone that only has one sim


----------



## SnoopyII (Dec 14, 2012)

I ended up with this phone. I purchased it in the U.S. for much, much less than the retail price.

I rooted it.

Mine has the 800mhz CPU, 
8mp camera (yes I took a few pictures and they are the correct size & resolution for 8mp)
I froze a bunch of the crapware and moved most of the programs over to the SD card.
android 2.3.5
kernel: 2.6.35.7 (Wed Jun 13 16:23:59 CST 2012)
Build: BLU_D510a_V01_GENERIC

Everything seems to be working nicely.


----------



## ryansyu (Dec 20, 2012)

*blu studio stock rom*

does anyone have the blu studio stock rom?  thanks.


----------



## wesblood (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi did you find any roms for the blu studio 5.3 if you have can you send me a link thank you

Sent from my BLU Studio 5.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shigonot (Jan 6, 2013)

*ROMs for BLU STUDIO (Texet 5200)*

Hi,
Just trying to revive this thread a little,
I wanted to point out a post I made in reply to Wesbloods' Post here and in another thread...
I don't know why I chose to answer in the other thread, but here is the "heads up"
I f anyone is looking for a ROm for the BLU STUDIO, there is a ROM for the russian version of it.
How to get it you can find in the thread called "Reverse engineering the Blu Studio 5.3 dock port", look at post #21 and #22,
If you need more info do not hesitate and  PM me (althoug I don't necessarily check message on daily basis)...
:laugh:


----------



## SnoopyII (Jan 22, 2013)

shigonot said:


> Hi,
> Just trying to revive this thread a little,
> I wanted to point out a post I made in reply to Wesbloods' Post here and in another thread...
> I don't know why I chose to answer in the other thread, but here is the "heads up"
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.texet.ru/smartphones/tm-5200.htm


----------



## SnoopyII (Jan 22, 2013)

Screenshot of system info showing 8mp camera.

Also installing link2sd and linking just about everything to the sd card frees up valuable space and speeds up the system response time. 

I installed a theme that looks a little like ICS (the default icons looked too Fisher-Price for me)

sysem app installer lets you freeze a lot of the bloatware.

Some of the bloatware can be uninstalled(if you feel lucky)


----------



## cheese25277 (Jan 30, 2013)

SnoopyII said:


> Screenshot of system info showing 8mp camera.
> 
> Also installing link2sd and linking just about everything to the sd card frees up valuable space and speeds up the system response time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you screenshot? and How to uninstall the bloatware?


----------



## rocketdan9 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Blu studio 5.3 version 2 , available now*

engadget.com/2013/02/08/blu-products-tank-4-5-and-studio-5-3-ii

And for apparently only 200 bucks it will be a steal. Its basically one of these chinese phones h7100, n7100 , with QHD, dual core, 512 ram, 4 gb internal rom and best part 5.3 screen . Everything pretty much an upgrade vs the 1st version. Comes with Jelly Bean Stock, which is a relief. 

I didn't get the 1st one bc of the std resolution but with QHD , the screen might be crisp enough for me to live with it. The 5.7 Quattro, is coming out in april and has 720p screen but will also cost around 300. Not sure if its worth 100 bucks more and i don't want a phone bigger than 5.3 inches actually. I don't know, sort of torn between the two

Anyways glad to know finally these value phones are finally coming to NA with 850/1900 WCDMA support at least


----------



## Sepa72 (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought it at pearl.
It is called Simvalley Spx 5 in germany :laugh:
And I have an extra case for the big battery, it works great, I can't set the cpu 
Is there a possibility to get Android 4.0 on it?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163512


----------



## SnoopyII (Mar 5, 2013)

cheese25277 said:


> How did you screenshot? and How to uninstall the bloatware?

Click to collapse



I grabbed a screen cap app from the market. 

I just freeze the bloatware using system app remover (or you can use titanium backup, etc.)

Uninstalling aps can lead to force closes (or worse)

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




cheese25277 said:


> Anyone know how to screenshot on it? Without rooting?

Click to collapse



the market has screen cap apps that don't require root.


----------



## swapping (Mar 5, 2013)

*ROM Blu studio 5,3*



SnoopyII said:


> I got grabbed a screen cap app from the market.
> 
> I just freeze the bloatware using system app remover (or you can use titanium backup, etc.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prezado amigo, você por ventura conseguiu a ROM original para o blu studio 5,3 e ou alguma outra genérica e ou modificada?
Andei pesquisando como instalar uma cyanogem mais não obtive sucesso. Ao tentar fazer pelo menu de recovery não funcionou, dizia sempre que a ROM estava errada.
Obrigado por qualquer ajuda.

Dear friend, you perchance got the original ROM for 5.3 and blu studio or some other generic and or modified?
I've been researching how to install a more cyanogem still fails. When trying to make the recovery menu did not work, he would always say that the ROM was wrong.
Thanks for any help....


----------



## SnoopyII (Mar 7, 2013)

swapping said:


> Dear friend, you perchance got the original ROM for 5.3 and blu studio or some other generic and or modified?
> I've been researching how to install a more cyanogem still fails. When trying to make the recovery menu did not work, he would always say that the ROM was wrong.
> Thanks for any help....

Click to collapse



http://www.texet.ru/smartphones/tm-5200.htm


----------



## swapping (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help but even after upgrading the firmware the phone accesses the internet no 3g.
I believe it is a hardware problem, it must be with some defect.


----------



## SnoopyII (Mar 16, 2013)

swapping said:


> Thanks for the help but even after upgrading the firmware the phone accesses the internet no 3g.
> I believe it is a hardware problem, it must be with some defect.

Click to collapse



Try downloading tweakker in the google play market. It helps you configure your APN settings. What carrier's SIM chip and what country are you in?


----------



## Haknu (Apr 6, 2013)

*Need help*

Is there any way i can get a copy of the * MT6573_Android_scatter_A7272P_V2* and the archive * "592zn.com_recovery_SPX-5_MT6573" *?   My Blu Studio 5.3 is stuck in the BLU logo mode, i think everything have been erased from the hard drive, thats why its doesn't boot normally.  Thanks in advance



Reynaldoposchen said:


> last night , my brother get starts my smartphone!!! i showed him all ways to install with ADB and through this toll he get it !!!!!
> 
> i bought a new smartphone ( the same blu studio 5.3) and my brother installed via ADB the Clockworkmod and Rom Manager in the "good smartphone" and the menu pressed Recovery Mode ( +Volume with Power Button) and the recovery mode starts with new options to backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## afextwin (Jan 14, 2014)

If you are on Net10 with this phone and have an AT&T SIM (FYI they also offer T-MO) these are the proper jellybean APN settings
Works with any BLU 4.1+ phone (tested sim&apn on these devices: life view, life play, 5.0, 5.0s, 5.3, quattro 4.7 hd/non-hd)
Big thanks to Dave @ Log On Wireless of Pembroke NC for testing these for me

at&t new sim settings for android 4.1+ and iOS 7

name		net10
apn			pfdata
click apn type, check default, mms & supl
proxy		blank
proxy		port 80
user and pw	not set
server		not set
mmsc		http://mms-tf.net
mms proxy	66.209.11.33
mms port		80
mcc			310
mnc			410
auth type		pap


----------



## Donphillipe (Jun 28, 2014)

*Framaroot for Blu Studio*

I was able to successfully root my Blu Studio 5.5 S using this Jellydroid link http://www.jellydroid.com/2014/05/how-to-root-blu-studio-5-5s/ .   It worked great.   Now if only any of the recovery boot software would support the Blu devices, we Blu users would not be so blu any more ..


----------

